# How do I move images in Word?



## Harvest

So I'm trying to make a title page for my geography project using Word 2007.

I have to have an image on the page for about 15 pictures, which means I have to move the pictures around a lot to get it to work.

So my problem is that when I move an image, it doesn't go to the exact location that I specify, it seems to have set areas it can go. It should be that I can move the pictures anywhere I want, with overlapping pictures too if need be.

So how do I move pictures in Word? It is really frustrating me.

Thank you all for any help I receive.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Right click on the picture
Format Picture
Change the Layout
Usually Behind will allow you to move it wherever you want. You will just need to move text around it then. 
Otherwise pick one of the other settings that does what you want.


----------



## Leza

Right Click - Format Picture - Layout Tab - Advanced Button (bottom) - Option Area (bottom) - Uncheck "move oject with text"
I hope this helps!


----------



## Harvest

I had already done these things before the problem started.

The picture is behind the text but when I move it, it wont go exactly where I dragged it, it might go a bit above where I want, or a lot above, or to the right. It is ridiculous.

Thanks anyway, I hope someone knows the answer.


----------



## Leza

I don't know if this will help, but you can put pictures in as headers or footers and place them on the page anywhere. Of course you will need to play with the section breaks to ensure it does not appear on every page. If you think this may help let me know. I can explain more about section breaks if it helps.


----------



## The Villan

I normally do the layout as Square.
Once done, I click on the picture.
I then hold the Alt key down and point at the picture and click with the left mouse button and move the picture.
When I have finished, I release the mouse button and then the Alt key.
Another thing. If you want to be really accurate, you should zoom in to say 200% or more, to give you better accuracy.

When you are happy that you have the objects in the correct place, open the drawing toolbar. then select all the objects and then click on the Draw button and select group.
That keeps all the objects together.
You can always undo that by doing the opposite.

I have just realised that you are using 2007, which I am not familiar with, but the techniques are the same. Maybe somebody using 2007 will know the correct steps.

Good luck.


----------



## caraewilton

Hi. Looks like the guys have already helped you so don't have much to add. Just remember, word is not a desktop publishing app and so you will be a little limited with regards to how much you can accomplish when working with pics. I sometimes, normally out of frustration, use programmes like corel draw when I have to do a lot of work with pictures and text, where the pictures need to be perfectly placed in relation to the pictures. If you don't have corel draw, then maybe publisher will do the job. With corel, I would set up the title page, with the pics and what not placed where I need them, then save the completed page as jpg, using a resolution of 300dpi. I would then insert this single graphic into word.


----------



## slurpee55

Downer, downer, Cara!
In 2003, you can go to Format Picture, Layout, Advanced. If the picture has a text wrapping of anything BUT In line with text, then you can go to picture position and set the location absolutely relative to the paragraph, column, margin....


----------



## md2lgyk

Sounds like you have "Snap to Grid" selected. Turn it off.


----------



## Harvest

It would be great if you could tell me where to find "snap to grid"

Thanks.


----------



## slurpee55

Bring up the Drawing toolbar. (If it isn't visible, right-click on any toolbar, then go down to the word Drawing in the list and left-click it.)
Click on the word Draw at the bottom left. Some options will appear - if Grid isn't among them, go to the the double down arrows and click on that. Then you will see the option Grid.
Go to Grid and click on it. At the top of the pop-up box will be some Snap To choices. Uncheck the Snap to Grid box.


----------

